# Ilda Aurora Pinheiro de Moura Machado: a primeira meteorologista portuguesa



## JRL (8 Abr 2007 às 17:40)

Caríssimos,

No âmbito do projecto "Porto Cidade da Ciência" procuro informações relativas a *Ilda Aurora Pinheiro de Moura Machado*, a saber, *a primeira meteorologista portuguesa*. Supondo que vos será um nome familiar, estou certo de que pelo menos me poderão dar sugestões relativas a onde procurar dados sobre tão importante figura ou simplesmente encaminhar-me na direcção de bibliografia e de investigadores que possuam tais informações.

Via net, os únicos dados que encontrei estão em http://www.netsaber.com.br/biografias/ver_biografia.php?c=1508

Desde já muito obrigado,
João.


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 12:24)

*Re: A primeira meteorologista portuguesa*

Oi, não posso ajudar grande coisa, nas pesquisas que fiz na Net pouco mais há do que esse link que indicou e uma fotografia:







Encontrei uma referência a um artigo publicado na Revista "Faces de Eva. Estudos sobre a Mulher" nº4 (Edições Colibri, 4, 2000. ISSN 0874 - 6885), publicada em 2000 pela Faculdade de Ciências Sociais e Humanas da Universidade Nova de Lisboa. Mas o artigo em questão não está online, e desconheço se tem informação adicional. Talvez possa contactar directamente a entidade em questão (Instituto Pluridisciplinar de História das Ideias/Faces de Eva)

_*Pioneiras
Ilda Aurora Pinheiro de Moura Machado*
Depoimento recolhido por Joaquina Teresa Amaro _
http://www.fcsh.unl.pt/facesdeeva/eva_arquivo/revista_4/eva_arquivo_numero4_index.html


----------



## GranNevada (10 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

*Re: A primeira meteorologista portuguesa*

Eu também não consegui encontrar mais nada . Talvez na Biblioteca ou na Secção de Documentos do IM exista alguma coisa ...


----------



## rossby (12 Abr 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: A primeira meteorologista portuguesa*



JRL disse:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> No âmbito do projecto "Porto Cidade da Ciência" procuro informações relativas a *Ilda Aurora Pinheiro de Moura Machado*, a saber, *a primeira meteorologista portuguesa*. Supondo que vos será um nome familiar, estou certo de que pelo menos me poderão dar sugestões relativas a onde procurar dados sobre tão importante figura ou simplesmente encaminhar-me na direcção de bibliografia e de investigadores que possuam tais informações.
> 
> ...




Olá

Eu conhecí pessoalmente a saudosa Dra Ilda Moura, carinhosamente tratada como a "Tia Ilda" pelos mais novos.

Julgo porém que não deverás encontrar muita informação pessoal dela no IM, além dos trabalhos técnicos, publicações e outros documentos da sua autoria que devem estar arquivados no Centro de Documentação do IM.

Para além da informação que está na Netsaber, posso acrescentar que ela tinha uma especial paixão pela música e já no fim da sua actividade profissional e depois como aposentada, foi uma das fundadoras do Grupo Coral do IM "Boas Abertas", que ainda hoje existe.

Abraços


----------



## JRL (12 Abr 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: A primeira meteorologista portuguesa*

Obrigado a todos pelas informações prestadas.

rossby, é possível contactarmos sem ser através do fórum? Explicar-te-ei melhor o que pretendemos com o trabalho e talvez nos possas ajudar a entrar em contacto com familiares ou pessoas próximas de Ilda Moura Machado.

O meu e-mail é: joaorodrigueslemos@gmail.com.

Fico a aguardar,
João.


----------

